# P0705, fuse number 51, 10A fuse blown



## pharezcats (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello guys and girls, I got a Nissan versa HR16de that blows the 10a fuse at the end of each day regardless of which gear it`s in, and no gear indicator on the cluster, this fuse feeds the rear backup lights and the transmission range switch which then goes to the TCM and PCM, I have tried everything test wish,
1.my first test was putting my tester on beep(continuity), + lead on the 10a fuse which goes to the range switch and the - to ground, I shack the harness from the IDPM to the switch then from there to the PCM then the harness going to the TCM, I made sure to put the car through every gear in case there is a short between PRNDL and the TCM, also I made sure to touch all the harness on any nearby metal, no short or beep.
If I replace the fuse the car will run for the day through every gear then the end of the day it will blow, I do not know if it is temperature, I need your help, I do not know what else to do


----------

